# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ملاقات اعضای سایت برنامه نویس در نمایشگاه کتاب 89

## Behrouz_Rad

با سلام.
نمایشگاه کتاب 89 از 15 تا 25 اردیبهشت در مصلای بزرگ تهران برگزار میشه.

به همین بهانه برای دیدار دوستان قراری ترتیب داده شده که زمان و مکان آن به شرح ذیل است:

*جمعه 17 اردیبهشت 1389، ساعت 15:00.*

مکان قرار در نمایشگاه کتاب 87 *روبروی درب 10 رواق شرقی* بوده... امسال هم به همین منوال خواهد بود. نقشه ی مصلی رو ضمیمه و مکان قرار رو با فلش *قرمز* رنگ بر روی اون مشخص کردم.

*توجه: درب 10 ممکنه امسال درب 10 نباشه و شماره ی اون عوض شده باشه! به هر حال دوستان به مکان "فلش قرمز" بر روی نقشه دقت داشته باشن.*

به امید دیدار دوستان  :لبخند: 

_البته بنده نمیام_

----------


## Felony

متشکر از شما ، اگر ممکنه تاپیک رو به صورت اعلان در بیارید تا همه کاربران از این قرار باخبر شوند .

----------


## benyaminrahimi

فکر می کنم از الان به بعد بحث نهارو ساعتش خوب نیست و روزش بده و ..... به راه می افته 

آخرشم مثل elecomp چن نفر میان 

سری پیش من چند تا از مدیرا رو تو غرفه ساندویچی دیدم  دیدم انطوریه جلو نیومدم 

امید وارم این دفه بهتون خوش بگذره

----------


## kernel

به امید دیدار همگی

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ممنون ولی بهروز جان جات واقعا خالیه.من که دلم برات تنگ شده اقا دوساله ندیدمت فقط ارتباط شده اس ام اسی.امیدوارم هرجا هستی خوش باشی و موفق

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> _البته بنده نمیام_


چرا؟

جناب *whitehat* تشریف میارین؟

----------


## AliRezaPro

سلام 
ما که تا حالا نشده بیایم و از نزدیک دوستان خودمون رو ببینیم.انشالله اگر کنکور و تایم هام ردیف بشه حتما میام .

----------


## Ali_Prodes

با سلام خدمت دوستان خوبم 

اگر عمری باقی موند بنده هم این اعلام آمادگی را دارم که در این قرار عمومی حضور به هم رسونم ، و یک نظرم هم داشتم ، اونم اینکه  قرار های عمومی اعضای سایت بزرگی مثل سایت برنامه نویس فقط محدود به مناسبت های عمومی نشه و میتونه به عنوان یک قرار از سمت مدیران سایت و با حضور مدیران ، رنگین تر و پربار تر هم بشه و با ذکر دستور جلسه و گفتن اهداف و چشم اندازها ، دید وسیعی رو پیش چشم اعضای سایت  گذاشته و حتی می تونه با هماهنگی های مدیران محترم با رسانه ها جنبه ملی و رسانه ای هم بگیره .

----------


## r00tkit

فقط مثل دفعه ی قبل نشه هر کی یه ساعت بیاد 
همه راس ساعت 15:00 انجا باشید

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام،
بنده هم سعی می کنم در جمع دوستان حاضر شوم،
،/

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*توجه: درب 10 ممکنه امسال درب 10 نباشه و شماره ی اون عوض شده باشه! به هر حال دوستان به مکان "فلش قرمز" بر روی نقشه دقت داشته باشن.*

----------


## morrning

قصد نا امید کردن اعضا رو ندارم ولی معملا این جور کارا مورد استقبال قرار نگرفتن ! 

یه فرض خوش بینانه بگیریم که تمام اعضا سایت حاضر بشن ! حالا اومدیم آخرش که چی !
آیا فکر کردین که قراره چه جوری این برنامه رو بگردونین! کی میخواد سخنرانی کنه و سیاست های این وب سایت رو بازگو کنه! این جور نباشه که یه سری آدمو الاف کنین و یکی دو ساعت جک بگین و یه ساندویچ بخورین و خسته و کوفته برین خونه!

حالا باید حساب کرد که چند نفر توی تهرانن و چند نفر از شهرای دیگه قراره بیان ! فکر نمیکنم اگه برنامه اون جوری که توضیح دادم باشه , من واسه یه ساندویچ و دو تا جک پا بشم بیام !

به نظر من یا از این تجمعات تشکیل ندین یا اگه تشکیل میدین اصولی تشکیل بدین! البته در قرن اخیر ما ایرانیا همین جوری بودیم

----------


## حامد مصافی

> یه فرض خوش بینانه بگیریم که تمام اعضا سایت حاضر بشن ! حالا اومدیم آخرش که چی !
> آیا فکر کردین که قراره چه جوری این برنامه رو بگردونین! کی میخواد سخنرانی کنه و سیاست های این وب سایت رو بازگو کنه! این جور نباشه که یه سری آدمو الاف کنین و یکی دو ساعت جک بگین و یه ساندویچ بخورین و خسته و کوفته برین خونه!


قراره ديدار صورت بگيره، نه همايش!

به احتمال 90% (اگر برنامه هام رديف باشه) منم ميام ;)

----------


## morrning

> قراره ديدار صورت بگيره، نه همايش!


 دوست عزیز من حرفی از همایش نزدم ولی جهت اطلاع به عرض برسونم دیدار عمومی هم یه جور همایشه !
باید بدونیم هدف از این دیدار چیه و اگه مسئولان سایت برای این دیدار برنامه نداشته باشن به نظر من!

این دیدار عمومی=الافی

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا فکر کردین که قراره چه جوری این برنامه رو بگردونین! کی میخواد سخنرانی  کنه و سیاست های این وب سایت رو بازگو کنه! این جور نباشه که یه سری آدمو  الاف کنین و یکی دو ساعت جک بگین و یه ساندویچ بخورین و خسته و کوفته برین  خونه!


کنفرانس که نیست، دوست عزیز! افرادی که میان، معمولا صرفا برای گردهمایی سایت نمیان، بلکه برای بازدید از نمایشگاه میان. وقتی گردهمایی باشه، سعی می کنند زمان و بازدیدشان را طوری تنظیم کنند که با گردهمایی هماهنگ باشه، و بتونند دوستانشان را هم ملاقات کنند. توی این دیدارها ممکنه با بعضی از کاربران بیشتر آشنا بشند، یا دوستی یا همکاری شان به خارج از سایت کشیده بشه. البته ممکن هست افراد با هم بحث و گفتگوی فنی هم داشته باشند، ولی قرار نیست کسی اونجا سخنرانی کنه. اساسا ماهیت یک دیدار دوستانه با یک کنفرانس علمی زمین تا آسمان فرق میکنه. برای یک کنفرانس علمی آگهی نمیدن که جنب فلان درب نمایشگاه جمع بشید.

----------


## morrning

> کنفرانس که نیست، دوست عزیز! افرادی که میان، معمولا صرفا برای گردهمایی سایت نمیان، بلکه برای بازدید از نمایشگاه میان. وقتی گردهمایی باشه، سعی می کنند زمان و بازدیدشان را طوری تنظیم کنند که با گردهمایی هماهنگ باشه، و بتونند دوستانشان را هم ملاقات کنند. توی این دیدارها ممکنه با بعضی از کاربران بیشتر آشنا بشند، یا دوستی یا همکاری شان به خارج از سایت کشیده بشه. البته ممکن هست افراد با هم بحث و گفتگوی فنی هم داشته باشند، ولی قرار نیست کسی اونجا سخنرانی کنه. اساسا ماهیت یک دیدار دوستانه با یک کنفرانس علمی زمین تا آسمان فرق میکنه. برای یک کنفرانس علمی آگهی نمیدن که جنب فلان درب نمایشگاه جمع بشید.


میشه بگید چند نفر از کاربران سایت برای یک بار هم که شده همدیگرو دیدن که دیدار رو دوستانه نام نهادید! منم نگفتم کنفرانس علمی چون اصلا یک وب سایت تا حدودی غیر تجاری پتانسیل چنین کاری رو نداره و از پس هزینه هاش بر نمیاد!اگر بخوایم به نتیجه مطلوب برسیم حد اقل میتونید توضیح بدید که سال قبل این برنامه چطور بود وچند نفر شرکت کردن و نسبت افراد شرکت کرده در این دیدار دوستانه رو بخش بر کل اعضا سایت یاد آور بشید

----------


## LORD AELX

> میشه بگید چند نفر از کاربران سایت برای یک بار هم که شده همدیگرو دیدن که دیدار رو دوستانه نام نهادید! منم نگفتم کنفرانس علمی چون اصلا یک وب سایت تا حدودی غیر تجاری پتانسیل چنین کاری رو نداره و از پس هزینه هاش بر نمیاد!اگر بخوایم به نتیجه مطلوب برسیم حد اقل میتونید توضیح بدید که سال قبل این برنامه چطور بود وچند نفر شرکت کردن و نسبت افراد شرکت کرده در این دیدار دوستانه رو بخش بر کل اعضا سایت یاد آور بشید


به نظر من که حرف مدیر ها واضح و روشنه، ولی مثله اینکه شما کوتاه بیا نیستید!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:   :متفکر: 

این سایت 145,348 تا کاربر داره و  3,232 تا کاربر فعال. شما حساب کن که اگه همه پا شن بیان نمایشگاه، چی میشه!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:   :کف کرده!: 

رسم اینجور قرار ها اینه که نهایتا 10 یا 20 نفر میان، که بیشترشون هم جزو مدیر ها هستند و اعضای قدیمی سایت... فقط هم قراره با هم برن از نمایشگاه بازدید کنن و یخورده با هم گپ بزنند.... همین!!  :لبخند:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوست عزیز حالا کسی دعوتنامه نفرستاد که داری دعوا میکنی.
هرکس تمایل داشت تشریف میاره قدمش رو چشم خوشحال هم میشیم.
با افراد بیشتری اشنا میشیم.
شرکت ما  هرساله تو نمایشگاه کامپیوتر غرفه داره دوستان که تشریف میارن نمایشگاه اونجا میان باز صحبتی میشه دیداری تازه میشه. اگر کسی تمایل داشته باشه بحثی راه بندازه اینکارو انجام میده.
اگر شما دنبال این هستی که یک برنامه خاصی داشته باشه که سر فلان ساعت اقای کشاورز سخنرانی میکنن ساعت 12 نهار میدن ساعت 14 اقای مداح در مورد معماری چند لایه صحبت میکنن!!! خیر از این خبرا نیست.
فقط جهت دیدار هست. شما ظاهرا با دوستاتون هم میرید بیرون یک برنامه دارید یکی سخنرانی میکنه و...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه بگید چند نفر از کاربران سایت برای یک بار هم که شده همدیگرو دیدن که  دیدار رو دوستانه نام نهادید!


ما اینجا روابط خصوصی کاربران سایت در داخل یا خارج سایت را کنترل نمی کنیم، که ببینیم چند نفر با هم فامیل هستند، یا چند نفر همکار هستند، یا چند نفر با هم ملاقات داشتند. اما نکته ایی روشن هست، اون هم اینکه خیلی از کاربران سایت، بدون ملاقات حضوری با هم، از طریق پست هایی که با هم در سایت رد و بدل کردند، یا پیام های خصوصی، یا چت، یا حتی تلفنی، با هم روابط دوستانه دارند.

البته افرادی که معمولا در گردهمایی های سایت شرکت می کنند، با اغلب مدیران و برخی از کاربران فعال سایت ملاقات حضوری داشتند.




> اگر بخوایم به نتیجه مطلوب برسیم حد اقل میتونید توضیح بدید که سال قبل این  برنامه چطور بود وچند نفر شرکت کردن و نسبت افراد شرکت کرده در این دیدار  دوستانه رو بخش بر کل اعضا سایت یاد آور بشید


تصاویر گردهمایی های سال های گذشته سایت، در سایت موجود هست. می تونید با استفاده از جستجو در سایت، تاپیک های مربوطه را پیدا کنید. معمولا در اینگونه گردهمایی ها حدودا 20 تا 35 نفر از کاربران سایت شرکت می کنند.

----------


## morrning

> فقط جهت دیدار هست. شما ظاهرا با دوستاتون هم میرید بیرون یک برنامه دارید یکی سخنرانی میکنه و...


 بله خدمتتون عرض کنم بنده برای تمام کارام برنامه دارم حالا شما شاید دوست داشته باشید که توی زندگیتون بی نظم باشید ! مثلا بعد از بازی فوتبال فورا بری سر یه قرار کاری :افسرده: 
در درجه بعدی وقت بنده برام مهمه و نمی خوام الکی هدر بره و هیچ وقت نخواستم و نمیخوام با جک گفتن هدر بره! حالا شاید شما الافی رو دوست داشته باشید البته قصد جسارت نداشتم  ندارم.
بحث آخر اینه که دلیل  اصلی اینکه کسی زیاد استقبال نمیکنه اینه که اصولا غیر از دوستی که شما فرمودید بعضیای دیگه برای پاسخ سوالاشون میان! مثلا خود من چند تا سوال داشتم که اگه مطمئن باشم که کسی که جواب سوال منو داره حتما میاد تا اونجا میدان مین هم بزارن باز هم میام!  
در ضمن فکر کنم اگه بیشتر توضیح بدم احتمالا یا دعوا میشه با اکانت بنده بن میشه
 دیگه بیشتر توضیح نمیدم چون فکر کنم متوجه شده باشید

نتیجه گیری :
اگه معمولا فقط مدیران و کاربرای قدیمی میان که تعداد مشخصه و آنگاه پیغام خصوصی آفریده شد! :گیج: 
اگر هم قضیه همون جک گفتنه که دیگه لازم نمیبینم توضیحی بدم! :اشتباه: 

please do not talk about my post

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> در ضمن فکر کنم اگه بیشتر توضیح بدم احتمالا یا دعوا میشه با اکانت بنده بن میشه


عزیزم چرا اکانتت بسته بشه؟ شما دوست نداری نمیای دیگه دعوا نداره که... اما من 2 بار فقط به عشق دیدن دوستان 900 کیلومتر راه اومدم و نمایشگاه واسه من جذابیت خاصی نداشت... هرکس نوع نظمش رو خودش تعیین می کنه. نظم برای تو ممکنه این باشه که نباید بیش از 5 سانتیمتر در یک لیوان هر بار آب بخوری و خط کش بذاری و واسه من این باشه که با بطری آب رو سر بکشم... بی خیال پسر... کسی به حرف های من و تو توجه نمی کنه... هرکس واسش جالب باشه که سیمای واقعی پشت این کاراکترهای بی روح رو ببینه میاد...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خدمتتون عرض کنم ما هم بیکار نیستیم میریم نمایشگاه. برای یک منظوری میخوایم بریم(کتاب بخریم) روی همین حساب به قول قدیمیا قصدمون این هست با یک تیر چندتا هدف رو بزنیم. که یکیش هم دیدار دوستانه. وگرنه فکر نمیکنم تو این سایت افرادی که میان نمایشگاه همه بیکارن و فقط شما کار داری و برای کارهات برنامه داری.
بله در گردهمایی های قبل هم دوستانی که سوال داشتن اومدن سوالاتشون رو پرسیدن و جواب هم گرفتن.
حتی خود من هم فیلم برداری کردم.
درهرصورت اگر شمارو هم ملاقات کنیم باعث مسرت هست ، اگر هم توفیق نشه از کم سعادتی ماست.

----------


## Raham

ببخشيد دوستان من يه سوال شرعي داشتم!!!
همونطور كه مي دونيم واسه دانشجو ها با استفاده از كارت دانشجويي بن خريد كتاب ميدن با ٦٦٪ تخفيف سوال اينجاس كه حتما بايد خود صاحب كارت بن رو دريافت كنه يا منم مي تونم با كارت دانشجويي يكي ديكه بن كتاب دريافت كنم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ببخشيد دوستان من يه سوال شرعي داشتم!!!


سوال شرعی رو که باید جای دیگه بپرسید، نه توی این سایت  :چشمک: 

بهتره برای مطمئن شدن این رو در سایت مرجع تقلیدی که ازش تقلید می کنید، بپرسید. معمولا 2 - 3 روزه جواب دریافت می کنید.

----------


## Mohandes2009

کاش یکی هم 23 ام بود من اون موقع میام :ناراحت: 

تازه از کجا بفهمند دوستان کی کیه؟ جلو در ؟؟

----------


## HamedNet_ir

> تازه از کجا بفهمند دوستان کی کیه؟ جلو در ؟؟


معلومه دیگه! ( خصوصا آقای کشاورز! )

اگر دانشگاه ما هم خواست یک گروه بفرسته , حتما میام! ( البته فکر نکنم! )
خیلی دوست دارم آقا بهروز و xxxx_xxxx رو از نزدیک ببینم!

موفق باشید!

----------


## rana-writes

سلام دوستان
خوش بگذره به همگی
جای ما راه دورها رو هم خالی کنین :)

----------


## kooroush

ای کاش یکی مدیریت می کرد که بچه های شهرهای دیگه هم تو روزهایی خواص ( مثلا نامایشگاه ها ) دور هم جمع شن ! 
ای کاش شرایطش می زون می شد میامدم تهران تو جمع بچه ها !

----------


## Mask

با سلام به همه دوستان
حاجی صادقیان امسال هم هستی؟
غرفه دارید؟
ما که خیلی مخلصتیم. :بوس:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
الکامپ که به ما نهار ندادی  :لبخند گشاده!:  ببینم امسال چیکار میکنی. :چشمک: 
شانست اصفهان هیچ وقت نمایشگاه نیست که لا اقل ما جبران زحمت کنیم.
به هر حال خیلی میخامت(با نونه اظاف :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## Felony

> تازه از کجا بفهمند دوستان کی کیه؟ جلو در ؟؟


بچه های قدیمی سایت همدیگرو میشناسن ، بچه هایی هم که اولین بار هست جمع رو ببینن خودشون دستشون میاد ... !

----------


## powerboy2988

سلام 
ميگم قراره اين قرار هم بشه مثل قراره الكامپ....!!!!
همه رفته بودن دورشونو زده بودن و اومده بودن سره قرار ....
انقدر بي روح بود كه ما از جمع جدا شديم....

نميدونم شايد من زيادي خورده گرفتم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.بله که هستیم (البته بیکار نیستم) بیشتر برای دیدن دوستان میام.شما بزرگواری.
دمت گرم پارسال که گز آوردی تو غرفه ما به یکی دیگه دادی مارو هم که تحویل نگرفتی داداش. :گیج: 
شما امسال بیا نهار شما با من.(فلافل دوست داری؟؟ :قهقهه: )



> با سلام به همه دوستان
> حاجی صادقیان امسال هم هستی؟
> غرفه دارید؟
> ما که خیلی مخلصتیم.
> الکامپ که به ما نهار ندادی  ببینم امسال چیکار میکنی.
> شانست اصفهان هیچ وقت نمایشگاه نیست که لا اقل ما جبران زحمت کنیم.
> به هر حال خیلی میخامت(با نونه اظاف)

----------


## Felony

> سلام.بله که هستیم (البته بیکار نیستم) بیشتر برای دیدن دوستان میام.شما بزرگواری.
> دمت گرم پارسال که گز آوردی تو غرفه ما به یکی دیگه دادی مارو هم که تحویل نگرفتی داداش.
> شما امسال بیا نهار شما با من.(فلافل دوست داری؟؟)


برادر صادقیان من هم هستما ، نپیچونید ...

----------


## z_bluestar

بـــازم که حرف ناهـــاره ؟؟؟  :چشمک: 
منم اگــه بتونم میام

----------


## Felony

> بـــازم که حرف ناهـــاره ؟؟؟ 
> منم اگــه بتونم میام


 :قهقهه: تازه هنوز تاپیک مثل تاپیک نمایشگاه الکامپ جنجالی نشده ، ( تگ کد های نمایشگاه الکامپ : ناهار ، نمایشگاه به صرف ناهار ، نمایشگاه به صرف جوجه و ... )  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج: 

 :قهقهه: آخر اینقدر ما میایم اینجا در مورد نهار صحبت میکنیم ، ناهار که بهمون نمیدن هیچ یه اخطار هم به خاطر به هم زدن نظم ابن بخش بهمون میدن !

----------


## raziee

سلام به همه .
من هم حتما میام.
دوست دارم دوباره بچه ها رو ببینم.
چه دوستان عزیزی که تا حالا از نزدیک ندیدمشون چه اون هایی رو که قبلا دیدم.
@ بهروز راد: قربان امیدوارم که برنامه هاتون به هم نخوره و بتونیم شما رو هم زیارت کنیم. در دو گردهمایی پیشین که تشریف نیاوردید.


از این که امسال هم گردهمایی هست و میتونم دوستان رو ببینم خیلی خوشحالم.

----------


## FastCode

کسی نقشه جدید نمایشگاه رو نداره؟

پ.ن.:
در ضمن یه کوبیده هم برای من بزارید کنار.(جوجه دوست ندارم)

----------


## حسین خانی

با سلام   :لبخند: 

برای اولین بار من هم به همراه دوست خوبم آقای alidehban در این دیدار شرکت می کنیم !!!
و مشتاق دیدار دوستان صمیمی جامعه برنامه نویس هستیم .
موفق باشید ...

----------


## Elham_gh

سلام
گویا جمع مردونه است!
اگه موردی پیش نیاد حتما میام ببینم این مدیران عزیزی که مدت مدا م بهم اخطار می دادن چه شکلی هستند!  :لبخند:

----------


## Pr0grammer

بنده هم سعی می کنم در بین دوستان حاضر بشم...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ببینم این مدیران عزیزی که مدت مدا م بهم اخطار می دادن چه شکلی هستند!


اسم هاشون رو خوب حفظ کنید، که اگر ما رو دیدید، اشتباها به حساب مدیر سایت بودن، تلافی جریمه ها و اخطارهاتون رو سر ما در نیارید  :چشمک:

----------


## afroozdezfouli

> سلام،
> بنده هم سعی می کنم در جمع دوستان حاضر شوم،
> ،/


شما آقای گیتس رو هم با خودتون می یارین ؟؟؟؟

----------


## sara1368

این دیدار برای همه اعضاست؟یا فقط کاربرای قدیمی و مدیران؟
بعدشم به قول دوستان قبلی چه جوری بفهمیم کی به کیه؟
اصلا دخترا هم میان یا فقط اقایون میان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

آقای مداح خودش گیتس دیگه اونو برای چی بیاره؟؟ :قلب: 



> شما آقای گیتس رو هم با خودتون می یارین ؟؟؟؟

----------


## farzadsw

منم سعی میکنم بیام و با دوستان از نزدیک آشنا بشم.(امیدوارم آقای kernel هم بیان تا اونجا تک نیوفتم !)

----------


## butterfly8528

دوستان نمیشه زمان رو موکول کنید به بعد از 18هم ؟

----------


## sara1368

> این دیدار برای همه اعضاست؟یا فقط کاربرای قدیمی و مدیران؟
> بعدشم به قول دوستان قبلی چه جوری بفهمیم کی به کیه؟
> اصلا دخترا هم میان یا فقط اقایون میان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اینجا کسی پیدا نمیشه جواب کاربرای جدید رو بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Peyman.Gh

> این دیدار برای همه اعضاست؟یا فقط کاربرای قدیمی و مدیران؟
> بعدشم به قول دوستان قبلی چه جوری بفهمیم کی به کیه؟
> اصلا دخترا هم میان یا فقط اقایون میان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


همه ی دوستان میتونند شرکت کنند.

----------


## Felony

> این دیدار برای همه اعضاست؟یا فقط کاربرای قدیمی و مدیران؟
> بعدشم به قول دوستان قبلی چه جوری بفهمیم کی به کیه؟
> اصلا دخترا هم میان یا فقط اقایون میان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بله شرکت برای همه اعضاء سایت بلامانع هست .
تو محل قرار وقتی جمع رو ببینید متوجه میشید ، کافیه از یکی از دوستان داخل جمع بپرسید که قرار عمومی برنامه نویس ؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 

فکر میکنم چند نفر از خانم های عضو در سایت در همین تاپیک اعلام حظور کردن .

----------


## h.jaza

حیف، من نمی تونم بیام؛ خیلی دوست داشتم تجدید دیداری با دوستان داشته باشم ولی ظاهرا قسمت نیست...

----------


## sara1368

> بله شرکت برای همه اعضاء سایت بلامانع هست .
> تو محل قرار وقتی جمع رو ببینید متوجه میشید ، کافیه از یکی از دوستان داخل جمع بپرسید که قرار عمومی برنامه نویس ؟
> 
> فکر میکنم چند نفر از خانم های عضو در سایت در همین تاپیک اعلام حظور کردن .


مرسی بلاخره یکی پیدا شد جواب منو داد.
ممنون

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
انشاءالله بنده هم در جمع دوستان حضور خواهم داشت .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> عزیزان بذارید 5 یا 6 روز بگذره بعد قرار بذارید ، اگر کسی خواست از استان  دیگر بیاد بتونه بیاد.


این تاپیک از روز یک شنبه (یا دوشنبه) در اینجا قرار داده شده. چند روز قبل از این هم تاپیک مشابهی در تالار گفتگوی آزاد مطرح شد. از چندین هفته قبل تر هم هر وقت کسی به مناسبتی درباره قرار عمومی نمایشگاه کتاب پرسید، گفتیم که برقرار هست.

اساسا سال ها ست که سایت برنامه نویس در دو نمایشگاه کتاب و الکامپ در هر سال گردهمایی اعضاء را برگزار میکنه.


در ضمن، من هم به امید خدا میام.

----------


## iman_22a

کی دوست داره من بیام ؟!  :بامزه: 

من هم عضو قدیمی هستمااااااااااا باور نمی کنین تاریخ عضویتم هست ( خیلی با مال بهروزخان فرق نمی کنه  :خجالت: )
سعی می کنم بیام (واسه دیدن چهره پشت این شناسه های کاربری طی کردن 900 کیلومتر که چیزی نیست  :لبخند گشاده!: )

پ ن : البته من چهره آقا بهروز گل رو توی عکس دیدم .

----------


## FastCode

> در ضمن، من هم به امید خدا میام.


پس غذا رو یادت نره بیاری.
نیایی بگی:آخ, یادم رفت.

----------


## taghvajou

دوستان! جای ما  رو خالی کنین.

----------


## صابر طهماسبی

خیلی دوست دارم اونجا باشم ولی اصلا برام ممکن نیست! :ناراحت: 
امیدوارم بهتون خوش بگذره :تشویق:  :چشمک:

----------


## علیرضا مداح

متاسفانه ه علت وجود برخی مشکلات بری بنده، سادت حضوردر جمع دوستان را نخواهم داشت،
امیدوارم که به همگی خوش بگذرد،.../

----------


## salehbagheri

> متاسفانه ه علت وجود برخی مشکلات بری بنده، سادت حضوردر جمع دوستان را نخواهم داشت،
> امیدوارم که به همگی خوش بگذرد،.../


پس بنده هم به دلیل کم سعادتی، در جمع دوستان نخواهم بود.

امیدوارم که به همگی خوش بگذرد،.../

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

SMS داغ از برادر کشاورز:
*سلام. جایی که روی نقشه علامت گذاشتی، دیگه وجود نداره! از اون محل تا مناره های مصلا ساختمان ساخته شده.  کنار مناره ها یک خیابون میخوره که میره سمت ایستگاه متروی بهشتی. سر نبشش هم کیوسک اورژانس هست. من اونجام.*

مثل اینکه برادر کشاورز گم شدن :D

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

هر کاری کردیم تا 3 نمایشگاه بمونیم نشد، سعادت نبود دوستان را ببینیم....
امسال کلا چیدمان غرفه ها و سالن ها تغییر کرده بود، و بخش کتاب های خارجی  به نظرم ضعیف ترین و خلوت ترین سال خودش رو تجربه می کرد، 
اگر غرفه wiley همون دم در نبود فکر میکنم اصلا بخش خارجی جلوه ای نداشت،  دریغ از یک کتاب سال 2010 ....
اکثر کتابها مال 2008 یا اوایل 2009 بودند....

با این وضع فکر میکنم سال دیگه احتمالا wiley هم نمیاد...

----------


## ztx4

این یک هفته سرم شلوغ بود به برنامه نویس سر نزدم!
همین الان متوجه شدم که خیلی دیره :گریه:  وگرنه حتما می اومدم.
من همیشه شانسم تو پی گیری اخبار بد بوده.
قشنگ یادمه قدیما که پی گیر مسائل سیاسی کشور و منطقه بودم تا زمانی که من اخبار رو دنبال می کردم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افتاد اما همین که 2 روز به دلیل گرفتاری نمی تونستم پی گیری کنم دنیا زیر و رو می شد و من حسرت می خوردم! :عصبانی:

----------


## ztx4

> SMS داغ از برادر کشاورز:
> *سلام. جایی که روی نقشه علامت گذاشتی، دیگه وجود نداره! از اون محل تا مناره های مصلا ساختمان ساخته شده.  کنار مناره ها یک خیابون میخوره که میره سمت ایستگاه متروی بهشتی. سر نبشش هم کیوسک اورژانس هست. من اونجام.*
> 
> مثل اینکه برادر کشاورز گم شدن :D



این طور که پیداست قرار ملاقات با مشکل روبرو شده.
قدیمی ها که همدیگرو می شناسن.
فقط امیدوارم جدید ها بتونند دوستان رو پیدا کنند.

منتظر گزارشات و عکس ها از این قرار ملاقات و حاشیه هاش هستیم.

----------


## setare2

> این طور که پیداست قرار ملاقات با مشکل روبرو شده.
> قدیمی ها که همدیگرو می شناسن.
> فقط امیدوارم جدید ها بتونند دوستان رو پیدا کنند.
> 
> منتظر گزارشات و عکس ها از این قرار ملاقات و حاشیه هاش هستیم.


سلام به همه دوستان
من خیلی وقت بود عضو این سایت بودم اما سعادت نبود در خدمت دوستان باشم :لبخند: 
درسته قرار ملاقات با مشکل روبرو شد :لبخند گشاده!: و احتمالا کاربران قدیمی همدیگر رو پیدا کردن و کاربران جدیدی(خودم :لبخند گشاده!: )با کلی دردسر و جستجو فقط  چند نفر از اعضا(که اونها هم گم شده بودن :لبخند گشاده!: )رو دیدم.خلاصه این که قسمت نبود در محضر دوستان باشیم :چشمک: امیدوارم دفعات بعد هماهنگی بهتری انجام بشه.

----------


## Felony

بله دوستان قرار ملاقات کلا به هم ریخت ، چون محل تعیین شده برای قرار دیگه وجود نداشت و جاش یک ساختمان ساخته شده بود ، در کل 3 نفر از بچه های سایت بودن ، آقای کشاورز ، آقای صادقیان و من ، مدیران عزیز از این تغییرات خبر نداشتند وگرنه محل قرار رو تغییر میدادن .

بنده هم با کلی تماس و بدبختی تونستم آقای صادقیان رو پیدا کنم و آقای کشاورز  هم که پیش آقای صادقیان بودن  جای همگی خالی ، یه قرار عمومی حدودا 30 دقیقه ای بین ما شکل گرفت و ، راستی آقای صادقیان یادمون رفت یه عکس از همایش امروز بگیریم ... ! :قهقهه:

----------


## nima_8m

با سلام
آقا پس کجایین از اولین جای که تونستم وصل شم نوشتم که بابا خسته شدیم "گشتم نبود نگرد نیست" عجب قرار ملاقاتی خوب امسال هم سعادت نبود پارسالم که ما اومدیم کسی نبود تا سال آینده لطفا خواستید رو نقشه علامت بذارید یه ویرایش جدیدش و پیدا کنید ممنونم.
اگه زنده موندیم :
دوستان برنامه نویس سال 90 میبینمتون
یعنی میشه؟

----------


## farzadsw

من ساعت 15:00 رسیدم نمایشگاه دیدم کلا داخل مصلی دارن ساخت و ساز میکنن  :متعجب: 
از اونجایی که غیر از آقای کشاورز هیچ کسی رو نمی شناختم تو راه اینور اونور رو نگاه میکردم شاید ببینمشون ولی اینقدر شلوغ بود که سر گیجه گرفتم  :خیلی عصبانی: . خلاصه قسمت نشد بقیه دوستان رو ببینم .

----------


## z_bluestar

وااااای منم امـروز اینقدر امـروز آدمـا رو بدنبال یه چهـــره آشنا گشتم که سر گیجه گرفتم  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
حداقل یه جـای تابلویی مثل شبستان قرار می ذاشتن  :گریه: 
درب شمــاره 10 کجـا بود ؟؟؟؟
منم امروز با زحمت غرفه کتاب های خـارجی رو پیدا کردم واقعـــا چه جای پرتی بود . یه دور قمری دور محوطه اش زدیم تا درب ورود رو پیدا کردیم .
فقطم غرفه wiley بود که چند تا از کتابهای 2010 داشت.

انگـار قسمت نبود با شمـا عکس یادگـری بندازیم

----------


## armiin

من اومدم 4-5 تا از دوستان عضوم دیدم ، پایین تر از اون قسمتی که بود بچه ها جمع شده بودن ، می خواستم یه چند تا کتاب بخرم .رفتم ولی گفتم 20 دقیقه دیگه بر میگردم ، انقدر مشغول پیدا کردن کتابای مورد نظرم بودم یهو به ساعتم نگاه انداختم دیدم 4:45 !!!
از همگی مخصوصا به اون دوستانی که قول داده بودم ، بر میگردم  ،واقعا شرمندم  :خجالت:

----------


## hdv212

منم با هر بدبختی بود خودم رو رسوندم، ولی متاسفانه از درب 10 خبری نبود، هرچقدر هم موبایل با علیرضا مداح تماس گرفتم خط نمیداد و اشغال بود، آخر دیگه از خیر دیدار بروبچز برنامه نویس گذشتم و بعدش هم خود علیرضا زنگ زد گفت که امروز نبومده نمایشگاه. به هر صورت خیلی دوست داشتم دوستان رو یکبار دیگه ببینم ولی انصافا دفعه ی بعد اول یکی بره ببینه اصلا جایی که میخواین قرار بذارید مناسب هست یا اصلا وجود داره بعد قرار تنظیم کنید، یکی دوتا شماره هم بذارید که بچه ها همدیگر رو پیدا کنند.
 با احترام

----------


## ztx4

> منم با هر بدبختی بود خودم رو رسوندم، ولی متاسفانه از درب 10 خبری نبود، هرچقدر هم موبایل با علیرضا مداح تماس گرفتم خط نمیداد و اشغال بود، آخر دیگه از خیر دیدار بروبچز برنامه نویس گذشتم و بعدش هم خود علیرضا زنگ زد گفت که امروز نبومده نمایشگاه. به هر صورت خیلی دوست داشتم دوستان رو یکبار دیگه ببینم ولی انصافا دفعه ی بعد اول یکی بره ببینه اصلا جایی که میخواین قرار بذارید مناسب هست یا اصلا وجود داره بعد قرار تنظیم کنید، یکی دوتا شماره هم بذارید که بچه ها همدیگر رو پیدا کنند.
>  با احترام


با دوسمون موافقم.
درسته که من امروز به دلیل دیر مطلع شدن نرفتم اما مطمئنم که اگر می رفتم حتما مثل بقیه ی دوستان سر در گم می شدم.
لطفا در برنامه های بعدی دقیق تر عمل کنید
با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.من مشغول پیدا کردن جای پارک بودم که آقای کشاورز زنگ زد به من گفت کجا برم.
رفتم پیشش دیدم اصلا جایی که علامت زده شده دیگه وجود خارجی نداره و داشتن می ساختن.
دیگه اقای silversoft هم با من تماس گرفت و همدیگرو پیدا کردیم.
به چند نفر هم گیر دادیم از برنامه نویس هستی همه چپ چپ نگاه کردن!!!! :لبخند گشاده!: 
علیرضا مداح که نیومد، اقای aminalexi هم به من sms داد که نمیام.
انشالله برای نمایشگاه الکامپ باز همدیگرو میبینیم.
ما که قسمت شد اقای کرامتی عزیز هم از نزدیک زیارت کردیم و حسابی آقای کشاورز گل رو به حرف گرفتیم.
ولی واقعا جاتون خالی بود عجب عکسهایی شد(البته اگر میگرفتیم :بامزه:  :گیج: )

----------


## raziee

دوستان واقعا نمیدونم چی بگم.
بنده و "محمد رستمیان" و "omid_689" که کاربرانی هستند که البته زیاد فعالیت نمیکنند و همینطور یکی از دوستانم که میخواستم با بچه ها آشنا بشند اومدیم.
در مسیر که دنبال بچه ها میگشتیم ، دو خانم که گویا تازه با برنامه نویس آشنا شده بودند و دونبال بقیه میگشتند به راه افتادیم تا بچه ها رو پیدا کنیم.
اما.............
درب شماره 10 تغییر کرده بود. (این موضوع رو قبلا گفته در تاپیک مربوطه گفته بودن که ممکنه تغییر کنه) اما در همون جا که فلش مشخص شده بود هم کسی رو پیدا نکردیم.
راستش خیلی ناراحت شدم که بچه ها رو پیدا نکردم.

حالا باز من خوشبینانه نگاه میکردم و میگفتم حتما ما بقیه رو پیدا نکردیم. اون دو خانم که میگفتند "سر کاریم".




> حداقل یه جـای تابلویی مثل شبستان قرار می ذاشتن


ایشون راست میگه به خدا.
یه جای تابلو تر درب ورودی به نمایشگاه" ایستگاه متروی شهید بهشتی" .
یا اگه ممکن بود یکی از مدیرانی که تشریف می آوردند یه شماره موبال ایرانسل مدادند که اگه خواستند زودی از شر خط موبایلشون هم خلاص میشدند.
به هر حال که خیلی بد شد نتونستیم بچه ها رو ببینیم.

----------


## setare2

> حالا باز من خوشبینانه نگاه میکردم و میگفتم حتما ما بقیه رو پیدا نکردیم. اون دو خانم که میگفتند "سر کاریم".


ای بابا!ما هم ناراحت شدیم :ناراحت:  خب خیلی گشتیم و کسی نبود ما هم خیلی خسته شدیم!!!
ولی انشاالله دفعات بعد دیگه  اینطوری نمی شه.

----------


## LORD AELX

من اومدم نمایشگاه با کلی ور رفتن با نقشه و پیاده روی جای قرار رو پیدا کردم، یهو دیدم دور تا دور اون قسمت رو محاصره (!!) نه ببخشید حصار کشی کردن دارن، ساخت و ساز می کنن!!!  :متعجب:  کلی به بکس فحش دادم (جاتون خالی  :لبخند گشاده!: ) !!!

دستتون درد نکنه با این قرار گذاشتن!  :افسرده:   :متفکر:

----------


## Felony

> یا اگه ممکن بود یکی از مدیرانی که تشریف می آوردند یه شماره موبال ایرانسل مدادند که اگه خواستند زودی از شر خط موبایلشون هم خلاص میشدند.


همچین شماره ای وجود داره ولی دیروز کارا نبود، چون تو نمایشگاه سیم کارت های ایرانسل آنتن نمیداد ، من از نگهبان پرسیدم گفت سیم کارت های ایرانسل رو تو نمایشگاه بستن ( به دلیل مسائل امنیتی ) .

----------


## ztx4

> همچین شماره ای وجود داره ولی دیروز کارا نبود، چون تو نمایشگاه سیم کارت های ایرانسل آنتن نمیداد ، من از نگهبان پرسیدم گفت سیم کارت های ایرانسل رو تو نمایشگاه بستن ( به دلیل مسائل امنیتی ) .


اگر وجود داره چرا اعلام عمومی نشده؟
من که در این تاپیک چیزی ندیدم.

حرفتون راجع به مسائل امنیتی جدی بود؟ خیلی عجیبه!!! :متعجب:

----------


## vcldeveloper

سلام،

ما همیشه با این مصلی مشکل داشتیم. هر زمان که توی مصلی گردهمایی داشتیم، مشکلاتی بوجود اومد. در حالی که در محل نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران، این مشکلات وجود نداره، و محل گردهمایی همیشه ثابت هست (جنب جایگاه وِیژه)، و پیدا کردنش هم برای همه امکان پذیر هست.




> یه جای تابلو تر درب ورودی به نمایشگاه" ایستگاه متروی شهید بهشتی" .


سال اول (یا شاید هم دوم) که در مصلی قرار گردهمایی گذاشتیم، نزدیک شبستان بود، اما انقدر اطراف شبستان شلوغ بود که اکثر دوستان نتونستند همدیگر رو پیدا کنند، و هر چند نفر که همدیگر رو پیدا می کردند، فکر می کردند که خودشان گروه مربوط به سایت برنامه نویس هستند، و منتظر سایرین می ماندند، این بود که عملا هر 3 - 4 نفر با هم یک جایی اطراف شبستان منتظر دیگران بودند. موبایل هم که کار نمی کرد.

یک سال هم یک جای کم رفت و آمد قرار را گذاشتیم، اونقدر محلش پرت و دور بود که عملا فقط 5 - 6 نفر به اونجا رسیدیم.

مشکل ما با مصلی اینه که اولا دائما در آن ساخت و ساز میشه، و مکان ها در آن ثابت نیستند، ثانیا محل برگزاری نمایشگاه در داخل مصلی ثابت نیست، و ثالثا، امکان برقراری تماس تلفنی در داخل مصلی فراهم نیست (هر چی به شبستان نزدیکتر بشیم، امکان تماس تلفنی موفق کاهش پیدا میکنه).

ما امسال تا روزهای آخر هم دنبال نقشه سال 89 نمایشگاه بودیم، ولی چیزی پیدا نکردیم، و مجبور شدیم از نقشه سال 87 استفاده کنیم. محلی هم که در نقشه سال 87 درب شماره 10 بود، در سال 89 وجود نداشت، چون اون منطقه کلا توسعه داده شده بود، و رواق هایی از اون محل تا مناره ها اضافه شده بود. علاوه بر اینکه اطراف اون محل حصارکشی شده بود، و اصلا امکان نزدیک شدن به دیوار محل هم نبود.

در هر حال، شرمنده، ما نمی تونستیم کاری کنیم، و اطلاعاتی که از محل داشتیم، کافی نبود. تا قبل از شروع نمایشگاه هم امکان رفتن به محل را نداشتیم.

من چندین بار در اطراف محل قرار (تا جایی که میشد به محل نزدیک شد)، قدم زدم، و سعی کردم چهره آشنایی پیدا کنم، اما کسی رو پیدا نکردم. برای آقای صادقیان زنگ زدم، ایشون رو ملاقات کردم، چند دقیقه دیگه منتظر ماندیم. بعدش برای پیدا کردن آقای Silversoft رفتیم سمت شبستان. اونجا هم از افرادی که در تلاش بودند با تلفن تماس برقرار کنند، یا به نظر می رسید منتظر کسی هستند، درباره اینکه آیا از برنامه نویس هستند یا نه، پرسیدیم.

انشاء الله امسال در نمایشگاه الکامپ در محل نمایشگاه بین المللی تهران در همان مکان همیشگی با دوستان ملاقاتی خواهیم داشت.

----------


## Pr0grammer

سلام،
گرهمایی امسال هم (در نمایشگاه بین المللی کتاب تهران) برگزار شد..
اما تا حدودی متفاوت از گرهمایی های گذشته!!! 
تعداد افراد حاضر خیلی کم ولی مدتی که دوستان با هم بودن، خیلی بیشتر بود...

اولین نفری که در محل قرار حاضر شد، دوست عزیزم * geek1982* بود و بعد از ایشون بنده (حدود یه ربع قبل از ساعت تعیین شده) و بعدش هم چند نفر از دوستان از جمله *whitehat* عزیز تشریف آوردند؛ ولی حدود 45 دقیقه بعد از ساعت مقرر وقتی متوجه شدند افراد بیشتری قرار نیست تشریف بیارن از بینمون رفتند و کم کم تعدادمون به همون 2 نفر اول کم شد!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
تا اینکه در ناامیدی از حضور بقیه دوستان، بنده متوجه حضور آقای *مهدی  قربانی* در اطراف شدم که دنبال بچه های سایت میگشتند! بعد از ایشون هم دوست بسیار عزیزم (*Ali_Prodes*) به ما ملحق شد!
اما بعدش هر چقدر موندیم کسی پیداش نشد! آخرش هم وزش باد و  حمله گرد و خاک، ما رو به سمت قرفه های کتاب خارجی فراری داد!
در مجموع، گردهمایی چهار نفره ما بسیار عالی بود و انقدر از حضور دوستان لذت بردیم که تا حدود ساعت 5:30 باهم بودیم...
تبادل اطلاعاتی که در جمعمون انجام شد، برای بنده بسیار جالب و عالی بود...
جای همه عزیزان خالی بود... به یادتون هم (از جمله آقایان : راد، کشاورز، کرامتی، مداح، صادقیان، اوبالیت و عسگری) بودیم...
چند تا عکس هم گرفتیم که یکی رو توی ضمیمه گذاشتم، دوستان به ترتیب از سمت راست به چپ :
جناب آقای علی ایازی (*Ali_Prodes*)
رضا خارائی (خودم)
جناب آقای میثم فیروزی (*geek1982*)
جناب آقای مهدی قربانی (*مهدی  قربانی*)

_بقیه عکس ها رو با پیام خصوصی برای دوستان ارسال میکنم..._
موفق باشید/

----------


## armiin

Programmer جان شرمنده كه رفتم ، تو پست قبليم (صفحه قبل) توضيح دادم !  :خجالت:

----------


## raziee

> در هر حال، شرمنده، ما نمی تونستیم کاری کنیم، و اطلاعاتی که از محل داشتیم، کافی نبود. تا قبل از شروع نمایشگاه هم امکان رفتن به محل را نداشتیم.


ای بابا قربان این چه صحبتیه! شرمندگی کدومه!
دوست داشتیم از نزدیک زیارتتون کنیم که نشد.




> انشاء الله امسال در نمایشگاه الکامپ در محل نمایشگاه بین المللی تهران در همان مکان همیشگی با دوستان ملاقاتی خواهیم داشت.


امیدواریم و منتظر

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
با تشكر از دوست عزيزم جناب Pr0grammer‌ ، براي بنده هم زيارت ايشون و ساير دوستان سعادتي بود اميدوارم در ديدارهاي بعدي توفيق بيشتري داشته باشم تا ساير عزيزان رو هم زيارت كنم .
پيشنهاد مي كنم با توجه به مشكلات ( تغييرات ) نمايشگاه كتاب براي ديدار سال بعد محل قرار جنب يكي از دربهاي ورودي نمايشگاه مثل درب مجاور ايستگاه مترو تعيين بشه چون عموماً اين اماكن كمتر دستخوش تغيير ميشه و حداقل جاي ثابتي هست و كاملاً مشخص .

----------


## Pr0grammer

> پيشنهاد مي كنم با توجه به مشكلات ( تغييرات ) نمايشگاه كتاب براي ديدار سال بعد محل قرار جنب يكي از دربهاي ورودي نمايشگاه مثل درب مجاور ايستگاه مترو تعيين بشه چون عموماً اين اماكن كمتر دستخوش تغيير ميشه و حداقل جاي ثابتي هست و كاملاً مشخص .


و همینطور یکی از مدیران که تصمیم دارند حتما تشریف بیارن، یک شماره موبایل رو اعلام کنند تا اعضاء راحتتر بتونند همدیگر رو پیدا کنند....

----------


## ztx4

یک پیشنهاد هم من داشتم
می تونید یک تابلو یا پلاکاردی مناسب تهیه کنید که دوستان رو راهنمایی کنه به سمت محل قرار
و همچنین وسائلی از قبیل ماژیک و مقوا همراه مدیران محترم باشه تا در صورت بروز مشکلاتی از این قبیل فورا محل قرار جدید تعیین و در محلی نزدیک محل قرار قدیمی در یک پلاکارد نوشته و نصب شه.
فکر می کنم این روش از تلفن کارا تر باشه.
نظر بقیه چیه؟

----------


## JaguarXF

> یک پیشنهاد هم من داشتم
> می تونید یک تابلو یا پلاکاردی مناسب تهیه کنید که دوستان رو راهنمایی کنه به سمت محل قرار
> و همچنین وسائلی از قبیل ماژیک و مقوا همراه مدیران محترم باشه تا در صورت بروز مشکلاتی از این قبیل فورا محل قرار جدید تعیین و در محلی نزدیک محل قرار قدیمی در یک پلاکارد نوشته و نصب شه.
> فکر می کنم این روش از تلفن کارا تر باشه.
> نظر بقیه چیه؟


به روش سرخپوستها هم میشه با دود آتیش علامت بدهند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> و همچنین وسائلی از قبیل ماژیک و مقوا همراه مدیران محترم باشه تا در صورت  بروز مشکلاتی از این قبیل فورا محل قرار جدید تعیین و در محلی نزدیک محل  قرار قدیمی در یک پلاکارد نوشته و نصب شه.
> فکر می کنم این روش از تلفن کارا تر باشه.


یادش بخیر، یک زمانی امید متقی هر زمان که میخواست بیاد به گردهمایی های برنامه نویس، یکی از این پلاکارد ها درست می کرد، و زمان قرار، اونو دستش می گرفت و در محل قرار می چرخید که همه ببینند.  :لبخند:

----------


## Mask

با سلام
واقعا چقدر بد شد من نتونستم بیام.
آقا حمید گز شما هم افتاد برا الکامپ :قلب: 
البته نمایبشگاه هم سبب خیر شد . سبب محکم تر شدن دوستیه من با یکی از برو بچ.
انشا الله به همه خوش گذشته باشه.
قرار بود بیام که بعد از ظهر پنجشنبه یه خبری دادند که جمعه رو دستمون بند شد.
البته علی آقا کشاورز رو ما قبلا زیارت کرده بودیم . اما می خاستیم بقیه دوستان رو هم ببینیم که قسمت نشد.
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه.

----------


## Felony

> با سلام
> واقعا چقدر بد شد من نتونستم بیام.
> آقا حمید گز شما هم افتاد برا الکامپ
> البته نمایبشگاه هم سبب خیر شد . سبب محکم تر شدن دوستیه من با یکی از برو بچ.
> انشا الله به همه خوش گذشته باشه.
> قرار بود بیام که بعد از ظهر پنجشنبه یه خبری دادند که جمعه رو دستمون بند شد.
> البته علی آقا کشاورز رو ما قبلا زیارت کرده بودیم . اما می خاستیم بقیه دوستان رو هم ببینیم که قسمت نشد.
> با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه.


سلام ،

برادر خوب شد نیومدی ، اگر راهی تهران شده بودی چیزی جز 3 دور چرخیدن دور محوطه مصلی نسیبت نمیشد ، من اصلا حواسم به این نبود که تو مصلی ایرانسل آنتن نمیده و با خودم ایرانسل برده بودم اونجا یادم افتاد از وسط نمایشگاه 2 بار تا دم در اومدم که آنتن بده و با آقای صادقیان تماس گرفتم و یا SMS دادم تا ببینم کجا هستن ، آخر هم عینک دودی برادر صادقیان باعث شد من بین اون همه جمعیت ایشون و علی آقا رو پیدا کنم وگرنه آقای صادقیان و علی آقا رو هم نمیدیدم و شدیدا حالم گرفته میشد ...

ولی جدا از حال گیریش خاطره ای شدا  :شیطان:  ، میگم از این به بعد برا اینکه جو و حال و هوا دوستان عوض بشه هر چند وقت یک بار یه قرار همین جوری بزارم ( البته از این به بعد از روی قصد )

----------


## afrooz_rahmati63@yahoo.com

جای او هایی که هم نیومدن و نمی تونن بیان سبز....همگی موفق باشید.

----------


## kia1349

حیف که پیداتون نکردم.چقدر گشتم این مصلی رو.پا درد و .... امونم نمیداد.ساعت 4:30 بود که دیگه برگشتم.دلم برای همه دوستان تنگ شده بود.یاد اون روزهای گذشته به خیر.امید و حجت و کامران و مسعود و حاجی و بهروز و داش علی و .....
بعد هم ناهار و پارک جنگلی و قلیون و ...
یادش واقعا به خیر.کجان پس اون بچه ها و اون روزا..............................

----------


## earse+erse

جدا عجب سوتی باحالی دادین.
کلی خندیدم.

----------

